# Авиация > Матчасть >  Переписка с Сухими ;)

## Алексей Коваль

Уважаемые коллеги, прошу вашего участия в исправлении ошибки на сайте "Сухого".
Ниже привожу переписку с не очень ясным выводами. Фамилии специалистов не указываю, дабы зря не тыкать в них пальцем.

Возможно, *PPV*, или ещё кто-либо из сотрудников ОКБ, сможет помочь?

"From: Алексей Коваль
Sent: Monday, March 18, 2013 11:28 PM
To: avpk@sukhoi.org; info@sukhoi.org
Subject: Ошибки на сайте Sukhoi.org 

Здравствуйте.
На странице ОАО "Компания "Сухой" - Самолеты - Музей - Су-9, 11, 13 приведены неправильные фотографии.
Название страницы стоит изменить на «Первые реактивные истребители ОКБ Сухого», т.к. названия Су-9 и Су-11 более известны для серийных машин следующего поколения, а Су-13 по большому счёту, достаточно малоизвестный проект.
Возможно, добавить на страницу материал об опытном перехватчике Су-15 из числа первых реактивных машин ОКБ.
Соответственно, необходимо создать ещё одну страницу, где рассказать о самолёте Т-3 и развитии его конструкции, с использованием фотографий, которые сейчас ошибочно приводятся на странице «Су-9, 11, 13». 

От имени всей авиационной общественности благодарю за исправления.

С уважением — Алексей Коваль,
энтузиаст авиации, инженер-исследователь

---------------------------------------------
From: _________ 
Sent: Wednesday, March 20, 2013 2:03 PM
To: Управление делами
Subject: RE: Ошибки на сайте Sukhoi.org 

Добрый день!

Управлением корпоративного интернет портала ОАО «Компания «Сухой» занимается _______________.

С уважением,
____________________
Отдел управления IT проектов
+7 (495) 945 7552
Сухой Sukhoi 

---------------------------------------------
From: Управление делами 
Sent: Tuesday, March 19, 2013 10:09 AM
To: ___________________
Subject: FW: Ошибки на сайте Sukhoi.org 

Уважаемый Алексей,

Размещение материалов на сайте прорабатывалось специалистами  ОКБ Сухого перед созданием сайта.
Что-то изменить мы можем только по согласованию с ОКБ.
Отсутствие информации по конкретной модели может быть вызвано самыми разными причинами.

Спасибо за интерес к сайту. 

С уважением, 
____________________ 
Управление по работе со СМИ
ОАО "Компания "Сухой" "

----------


## An-Z

Алексей, а вы уверены, что это тема "Холодной войны"?)))
По своему небольшому опыту поддержки сайтов "Камовской" и "Ильюшинской" фирм, скажу, что все изменения на сайте  это компетенция уровня Директора по маркетингу и ИТ. На "Камовской" фирме решение об изменении контента принимало пара человек, а вот на "Илюшине" человек 6, со служебными записками и прочей ерундой в итоге на любую коррекцию уходило месяц-два, а то и восвсе всё затухало в бесконечных согласованиях.
Ну и главное, как правило поддержку сайта обычно навешивают на какого нибудь ИТшника, которому эта лишняя работа не нужна, не интересна и соответсвенно выполняется она в крайнем случае..

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Андрей, так поэтому и запостил здесь, чтобы не погрязло в этих бесконечных согласованиях.
Ошибка грубая, и требует устранения.
Возможно, Павел, как человек, занимающийся, в том числе, историческими темами, сможет содействовать.
Не знаю других мест, где можно найти именно сотрудников ОКБ, и именно тех, кто правильно отнесётся к вопросу.

Формально, по годам — период правильный.
Но раздел, конечно, не совсем для таких сообщений.

На правах модератора Вы можете перенести, куда следует. 
Или совсем удалите, а я напишу человеку в ЛС.

Спасибо.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Уведомил "Сухих" о моём посте здесь, получил значительно более оптимистичный ответ :).

"Спасибо.
Если Плунский поддержит, то изменим. Он в ОКБ считается главным корифеем по истории.

С уважением, "

----------


## An-Z

Да пусть тема повисит "немым укором"))))

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Пожалуй, лучше в "Матчасть" её. Не сообразил.

----------


## PPV

Информацию для сайта мы им дали лет 8 назад, размещали они все сами - как разместили - вы сами все видите. На наши замечания никак не реагировали, я дважды пытался им что-то объяснить, потом надоело...

----------


## Алексей Коваль

"Раздел находится на реконструкции" — ура, товарищи! :). Ждём!

----------


## PPV

> "Раздел находится на реконструкции" — ура, товарищи! :). Ждём!


Ну да, я в очередной раз послал исправления. Посмотрим, что получится в этот раз...

----------


## PPV

Спасибо Вам, дорогие товарищи!
С Вашей помощью мы, наконец, поправили эти "ляпы"...

----------

